# I took a tumble.



## IKE (Feb 28, 2017)

About four hours ago I went out on the front porch / stoop, stepped down and somehow fell and banged myself up pretty good......basically my big 6'5" 250 lb. frame fell hard into a 4'x4' area boarded by the front porch concrete step, a brick lined flower bed, the concrete sidewalk and the side of our brick house.

My right little toe was definitely broken and I've got it taped to the toe beside it plus there is a good cut under it, both of my knees are missing fairly large amounts of skin in four places with a cut on my left knee, my left palm and right elbow are scrapped and raw and my right knee and back now feel slightly tweaked......the cut on my left knee could have probably used a couple of stitches but after I got the blood flow stopped I was able to close the wound with super glue.

I'm up now because the foot with the broken toe and cut is throbbing pretty bad and I can't sleep......mama wants me to take at least 1/2 of a 10 mg Loritab to ease things a bit but she knows I more than likely won't.

Luckily, other than my toe, there are no broken bones but it looks like I'm going to be pretty sore and hobbling around for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2017)

You may need some antibiotics and a tetanus shot. 
Let a doctor look at your injuries.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh boy do I know what that's like...OWWWW!  I agree about seeing a doctor.  I would clean the areas affected, too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh boy do I know what that's like...OWWWW!  I agree about seeing a doctor.  I would clean the areas affected, too.



....see a doc Ike....


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 28, 2017)

Ouch!!  

Ike, I started hurting just reading your post. Might be a good idea like the folks said above to see a doc and get a head to toe lookie over.

I'm 6'3" 215 lb & terminal clumsy. Had a few crashes also..   

Good luck and feel better. :encouragement:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2017)

Another vote for seeing the Doc, you've got the insurance use it!!!

You need to make up a more exciting story to tell folks that ask what happened to you!






Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry about your tumble Ike. Agree you need to see a doc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear you took a hard fall like that Ike, if you don't want to see the doctor, please at least take the pain pill.  You probably already have, but the main thing is sanitizing the cuts and scrapes with rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide.  I hope you didn't chip any bones in your knee.  Take care and rethink the doctor's visit, it won't hurt to be checked over.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 28, 2017)

So sorry this has happened to you. I think you should go to the doctor also. You don't want an infection setting in. They then can give you something for the pain and soreness you will feel for the next few days.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2017)

Ooh, Ike! So sorry you hurt yourself. Please reconsider and see a doctor. I broke my baby toe years ago when my son fell on it 
wearing huge Nike high tops. Took a year to heal, and I am lightweight. If I had used appropriate meds  at the outset, I would have been spared much pain and inflammation.


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2017)

Another vote for a visit to the doctor.  Sorry to hear you've hurt yourself!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2017)

So sorry to hear this, Ike.  Perhaps you should see a doctor -- though I'm a great one to talk, I usually subscribe to the "wait and see" theory, but that doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 28, 2017)

Ike - I feel your pain.  But your story needs some serious embellishment.  You didn't just fall, you were, oh, chasing a home intruder out of your house, or maybe it was a coyote, or some other dangerous situation.  You can't "just fall".  

p.s. - Go to the doctor.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 28, 2017)

IKE said:


> About four hours ago I went out on the front porch / stoop, stepped down and somehow fell and banged myself up pretty good......



Definitely see a doctor and get a good checkup.  At our ages, a nasty fall can lead to some serious problems.  I have an old friend who took a nasty tumble in the shower a couple of years ago, and he didn't think much about it other than having some bumps and bruises.  A couple of days later, it seems that a blood clot broke loose and caused him to have a stroke.  He spent days in the hospital, and has had a hard time recovering ever since.  He has even had to be put on a pacemaker, and just walking around for more than a few minutes is about all he can do.  DON'T take a chance...better to get to the doctor, or even ER, and get checked out...than to Gamble.


----------



## IKE (Feb 28, 2017)

I haven't gone to the doctor yet but I did hobble in Walgreen's around 9:00 a.m., wearing one shoe and one a sock, and got a Tetanus shot.

I'm kinda sore and stiff all over and have a 'Large' bruise on my left hip plus my right foot is swollen and discolored from breaking my toe......it looks pretty much like it has when it was broken twice before.

So far I haven't taken any pain meds for discomfort but I do plan on taking a couple of Tylenol PM in a few minutes to help me sleep tonight.

We're doing all we can at home by cleaning the cuts and scrapes on my legs and changing the dressings and applying medicated ointment twice a day.

Being Type 2 diabetic and having neuropathy in both feet I'm more concerned about the cut on my foot than I am about my leg, hand and arm scrapes and abrasions.....if I see the area around the cut getting worse I'll certainly go to the doctor first thing Thursday or Friday morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2017)

Sensible decision. It is the deeper cut that is the worry for tetanus and the deeper bruises that could be the source of clots. The surface injuries are less problematic but your diabetes is a complication that I'm sure that you are well aware of.


----------



## IKE (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks SB.......I'm sure given time I'll heal up good as new but by not being a "spring chicken" anymore it's just gonna take longer.


----------



## IKE (Mar 3, 2017)

Well things were starting to get a little worse so I broke down and went to the doc today.....when first looking at my foot he wasn't overly thrilled that I had waited so long.

Anyway the reason I went to see him is that I noticed that the toe next to my little one (which I knew for sure was broke) started to get black and blue like the little one and the whole top of my foot was getting pretty swollen, discolored and tender......plus both knees would swell slightly when I walked around but they were not overly sensitive considering what had happened.

The doc told me that both of my toes were broke, not just one, and noticeably leaning to the right so he taped them to two of the three toes that weren't broke to straighten up.....he said to replace the tape daily after showering but to leave the tape in place for at least two or three weeks and that it was going to be a long healing process before all the tenderness was completely gone.

He poked around on my knees and smacked them with one of those little rubber hammers and said that they seemed fine just bruised tissue and muscles.

He told me to stay off my feet as much as possible and to keep my foot elevated and also put me on a anti-inflammatory to bring the swelling down in both my knees and foot and he wanted to give me a prescription for pain pills but I told him I had plenty at home......he told me to stop in or call next Monday or Tuesday so he'll know how I'm doing.

He said, "I could send you out for xrays but we already know that the toes are broken and the fix for that is taping them to the adjoining good toes and we're already doing that".

He looked over all my other cuts and abrasions and said that they looked as they should at this stage of healing......he wasn't really all that thrilled that I had closed the deepest cut on my knee on my own with super glue (which I've done in the past) as opposed to going to the ER for stitches. 

For everyone that told me to go to the doctor in the beginning here's your chance.......c'mon everybody, give me a few "I Told You So's !".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2017)

Glad you went Ike and no infections or anything set in.  I was worried because sometime injuries like this can lead to serious complications for people.  Hope the anti-inflammatory helps, please don't overdo and get some rest so you can heal completely.  I heard of people using super glue in lieu of stitches, but never knew anyone who would actually do something like that.  With me, if I can't use the butterfly stitch bandaids, then it's time to get a few real stitches.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2017)

No I told you so from me, LOL!!!

Have fun reminding your sweetie that the Doc told you to stay off your feet, you should be able to get some mileage out of that!!!

Hope you feel better and keep an eye on those toes!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2017)

So glad you are going to be ok big guy!


----------



## IKE (Mar 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I was worried because sometime injuries like this can lead to serious complications for people.



To tell you the truth I've got a gut feeling that I'm not out of the woods yet on this.......it's way to soon to tell what damage was done internally, especially to my knees which were swollen and sore when first standing up this morning from bed and that's after being off my feet for six hours.

Considering how big I am it was a pretty bad fall, maybe I'm just expecting too much too soon but I do know how my luck has always ran.

Murphy's Law.......if it can go wrong, it will go wrong with Ike.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2017)

Now I am worried Ike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> So glad you are going to be ok big guy!




............But...
.
.


----------

